# Poll: Best interceptor of Cold War (1950-1970)?



## ShVAK (Aug 24, 2012)

Which interceptor do you see as the best counter for the strategic bombers of its day? 

Vote here!


----------



## davparlr (Aug 24, 2012)

Hard to beat the F-4 Phantom II.


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 24, 2012)

Same problem as the bombers, but worse. Not one of these planes had even had it's first flight even for several years after 1950, and many years after their first flight before they become operational. Most of these aircraft don't become operational till more than 10 years after 1950.


----------



## ShVAK (Aug 24, 2012)

tyrodtom said:


> Same problem as the bombers, but worse. Not one of these planes had even had it's first flight even for several years after 1950, and many years after their first flight before they become operational. Most of these aircraft don't become operational till more than 10 years after 1950.



See bomber thread.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 24, 2012)

See boredom.


----------



## ShVAK (Aug 24, 2012)

*shrug* I tried.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2012)

You know the Cold War did not end in 1970 right?


----------



## ShVAK (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes I know, but once we get into mid-70s and 80's we're talking hardware that is largely still being used today. I wanted to see how 50's and 60's designs are evaluated by the folks around here.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 26, 2012)

Cripes! 

Lightning.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 27, 2012)

davparlr said:


> Hard to beat the F-4 Phantom II.



Would suggest that the Phantom II was not, strictly speaking, an interceptor.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 28, 2012)

Lightning, no question


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 28, 2012)

Think "interceptor", think Lightning. No question!


----------



## vinnye (Oct 2, 2012)

+1
Lightning does it for me.


----------



## dobbie (Nov 25, 2012)

I picked the F106 for its speed, range and manuverability


----------



## msxyz (Nov 26, 2012)

Tupolev 128. Flying that thing was like lifting off from earth an entire SAM site (both in size and weight!) but it was unmateched in range, autonomy and radar capabilities. Oh, and it was available in 1961.

It was no dogfighter, but since the OT specified we're considering only the early years of the cold war, the main job for an interceptor had to be chasing bombers, preferably before they dropped their nukes on friendly soil.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 26, 2012)

MiG-25 for me. Performance, armament, it even had the range provided the big honking engines ere not on afterburner all the time.


----------



## msxyz (Nov 27, 2012)

tomo pauk said:


> MiG-25 for me. Performance, armament, it even had the range provided the big honking engines ere not on afterburner all the time.


It had the range, _despite_ the engines.  The Tumanski R15 had a specific fuel consumption of 1.25 kg/kg(T)xh (dry thrust) which was much worse than even a typical late '40s or early 50s engine. Hence why the URSS kept the TU-128 (same Phazotron 'Smerch' radar, btw) flying up in the cold north till the Mig-31 became available in quantities.


----------



## J.A.W. (Mar 19, 2013)

I reckon.. the poor bloody Lightning, anybody remember that cold-war era Gerry Anderson sci-fi show 'Stingray', with the drum beat scramble, I read that he got that classic intro from watching RAF scrambles.
limited missile suite notwithstanding, the under-funded Lightning still had the point squirt GO to get right up a Badgers butt quick-smart...


----------



## Readie (Mar 19, 2013)

I voted for the Lightning. It was just the plane for the job, short range fast interceptor. I suppose it was the spiritual successor to the Spitfire.
But, I would say that wouldn't I 
Cheers
John


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes you would, sir.


----------



## davebender (Mar 22, 2013)

Lockheed F-104 Starfighter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The F-104 was the first aircraft to simultaneously hold the world speed and altitude records. On 7 May 1958 U.S. Air Force Major Howard C. Johnson, flying YF-104A 55-2957, broke the world altitude record by flying to 91,243 feet (27,811 m) at Edwards AFB.[55] On 16 May 1958, U.S. Air Force Capt Walter W. Irwin flying YF-104A 55-2969 set a world speed record of 1,404.19 mph over a 15/25 kilometer course at Edwards AFB.[55] Flying F-104A 56-0762 over NAS Point Mugu, California U.S. Air Force Lt William T. Smith and Lt Einar Enevoldson set several time-to-climb records on 13 and 14 December 1958



I'm not a fan of this aircraft type. However if that's what you want then what's wrong with the F-104? It could certainly get to high altitude in a hurry. Not terribly maneuverable but manueverable enough to intercept bombers.


----------



## Gixxerman (May 9, 2013)

Have to say as an interceptor it has to be the Lightning, once it got air-to-air refueling had the big belly tank I think there was little flying that could match it as a get up fast knock them down fighter.
The Lightning - in service - had outstanding climb ability according to everything I've read about it.

That's why the F104 Starfighter doesn't get my vote, in service it was either too short-ranged or as the developed 'sale of the century' multi-role fighter not as fast.


----------

